
Show HN: Puppeteer-Cluster – Run Headless Chrome Instances in Parallel - tdondorf
https://github.com/thomasdondorf/puppeteer-cluster
======
tdondorf
I wrote this library to use multiple headless chromium instances in parallel.
The library creates a pool of browsers or pages via puppeteer and keeps track
of your tasks, data and errors.

